# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  45 vjeçari kap mat gruan me fqinjin 18 vjeç, gruaja spranon divorcin

## Akili-A

Kap gruan në flagrancë duke bërë seks me fqinjin, 45-vjeçari denoncon në polici. Ndërsa dy bashkëshortët kanë shkuar për ballafaqim, janë konfrontuar ashpër me njëri-tjetrin para ambienteve të Drejtorisë së Policisë së Qarkut të Fierit. Ndërhyrja në kohë e bluve ka shmangur një krim të mundshëm.

Vëllai im është i martuar dhe ka dy fëmijë me atë gruan që po debatonim. Ai punon tokat nga mëngjesi në darkë. Ajo rrinte në shtëpi, bënte punët e shtëpisë, por mbante edhe dy fëmijët. Ajo na kish zënë dashnor Gjinon, komshinë 18 vjeç. Para 10 ditësh, vëllai u kthye më shpejt nga puna dhe e gjeti të shoqen në dhomën e gjumit duke bërë seks me fqinjin adoleshent. Pasi ka debatuar, e ka përzënë gruan nga shtëpia.- rrëfen e motra e 45 vjeçarit.

Kunata shprehet se gruaja e vëllait nuk e pranon divorcin dhe po e sorollat të vëllain nëpër polici.

Të mos ma mbajnë vëllanë në polici, pasi është njeri i urtë e punëtor. Punon nga mëngjesi në darkë për familjen, ndërsa gruaja e tij ia dridhte me Gjinon 18-vjeçar. Ajo mendon se ai 18- vjeçari do martohej me të. Pika që si bie! Ai është djalë i ri dhe nuk e merr atë , shprehet ajo për GSH-në.

E motra e ka fyer  bashkëshorten e të vëllait duke i thënë: Moj putanë , si stë vjen turp, ku i le dy fëmijët moj, dhe smendove për ta?!, gjë e cila ka agravuar në sherr, dhe policia e ka shoqëruar në komisariat për gjysmë ore 54-vjeçarin./Tema

----------


## broken_smile

edhe komshinjte e mi ngelen duke bere llafe me njeri-tjetrin dite e nate, por jo per kete une hap nje teme per ta ketu ne forum...

----------


## freeopen

> edhe komshinjte e mi ngelen duke bere llafe me njeri-tjetrin dite e nate, por jo per kete une hap nje teme per ta ketu ne forum...


E ke shume gabim!!!!!!!! tema te tilla Akili i ka per zemer,tashti do sjellim dhe lajme se sa here pleqte bejne sh...n naten.

----------


## mia@

Boh! Sa kane degraduar shkrimet e gazetave ne Shqiperi!

----------


## Akili-A

i shoqi punonte aren jashte gjithe diten, kurse komshiu punonte aren ne shtepine e tij.

----------


## xhori

> i shoqi punonte aren jashte gjithe diten, kurse komshiu punonte aren ne shtepine e tij.


epo  kane mesuar nga  farmville  njerzit

----------


## mia@

> i shoqi punonte aren jashte gjithe diten, kurse komshiu punonte aren ne shtepine e tij.


Dhe kjo duhet te jete lajm gazetash??? Paskan mbaruar problemet ne Shqiperi, do merren me tradhetite bashkeshortore tani? Keto jane probleme personale qe i takojne vetem ciftit. Vetem nese ka dhune, shkelen te drejtat e njeriut,  atehere shtrohet me gjere problemi, apo behet publik.

----------


## Akili-A

> Dhe kjo duhet te jete lajm gazetash??? Paskan mbaruar problemet ne Shqiperi, do merren me tradhetite bashkeshortore tani? Keto jane probleme personale qe i takojne vetem ciftit. Vetem nese ka dhune, shkelen te drejtat e njeriut,  atehere shtrohet me gjere problemi, apo behet publik.


jo te gjitha lajmet jepen per te drejtat e njeriut.

----------


## mia@

Ne kete rast konkretisht cili eshte qellimi? Cfare e vecon kete tradheti nga te tjerat? Nuk besoj se eshte e vetmja qe e ka tradhetuar burrin me nje djale te ri. Kjo hyn te thashethemet e lagjes.

----------


## Akili-A

> Ne kete rast konkretisht cili eshte qellimi? Cfare e vecon kete tradheti nga te tjerat? Nuk besoj se eshte e vetmja qe e ka tradhetuar burrin me nje djale te ri. *Kjo hyn te thashethemet e lagjes.*


epo ketu nuk jemi ne katedren e akademise se shkencave.

----------


## the admiral

nuk pranon divorcin kjo??? hah. kulmi.
kjo meriton te humbase te drejten e mbajtjes se femijeve dhe te largohet nga shtepia qe neser. te jetoje ku te doje. femijet t'i shikoje vetem 1 here ne jave.

mirepo per fat te keq nuk ndosh keshtu. e pastaj femrat kane goje te ankohen qe jetojne ne nje bote "maskiliste".

----------


## mia@

admiral ajo mund te mos pranoj divorcin por prape ai nuk eshte i detyruar te jetoje me te. Ti mendon se ai ka mundesi ti mbaje femijet nese punon tere diten ne are? Apo me mire ti rrisi farefisi se nena? Ajo nuk i braktisi. Tradhetoi burrin. Ka plot meshkuj qe tradhetojne grate dhe mbahen per burra zotni e te"  respektuar" nga familja e shoqeria.

----------


## Akili-A

> nuk pranon divorcin kjo??? hah. kulmi.
> kjo meriton te humbase te drejten e mbajtjes se femijeve dhe te largohet nga shtepia qe neser. te jetoje ku te doje. femijet t'i shikoje vetem 1 here ne jave.
> 
> mirepo per fat te keq nuk ndosh keshtu. e pastaj femrat kane goje te ankohen qe jetojne ne nje bote "maskiliste".


pse budallaqe eshte ajo, qe ta pranoj divorcin??? 
eshte mire keshtu ajo,se ka se kush ja punon te dyja arat.  :Gjoja:

----------


## e askujt

Hahaha , ky lajmi po me duket si lajmet tek Pop channel ( 

 )
Kto lajmet qe perhapen kshu me ane te netit , jo gjithmon duhen besuar .
Ndoshta ndonje njeri me imagjinat dhe humor , ska pas ca te bej , e ka then po ja kepus edhe un ndonje tralalaje  :perqeshje:

----------


## the admiral

> admiral ajo mund te mos pranoj divorcin por prape ai nuk eshte i detyruar te jetoje me te. Ti mendon se ai ka mundesi ti mbaje femijet nese punon tere diten ne are? Apo me mire ti rrisi farefisi se nena? Ajo nuk i braktisi. Tradhetoi burrin. Ka plot meshkuj qe tradhetojne grate dhe mbahen per burra zotni e te"  respektuar" nga familja e shoqeria.


e di cfare ndodh ne perendim ne shume raste te tille  (raste qe njoh edhe personalisht)???
e zeme se shtepia eshte e burrit. ok?. femra merr te drejten te mbaje femijet (ne me shume se 90% te rasteve). ata duhet te jetojne aty ku jetonin me perpara (pra ne shtepi te burrit). 
burri ia le shtepine gruas e cila jeton aty me femije, ndersa ai per vehte do gjeje nje shtepi me qera dhe i nise nje pjese te mire te rroges gruas per te mbajtur femijet.
kjo eshte zgjedhje e drejte? kjo eshte bota maskiliste per te cilen ankoheni ju???

per rastin ne fjale cila duhet te jete zgjidhja sipas teje??? a ka gabuar gruaja? si do paguaj per gabimin e bere? apo pune e madhe se ka shkaterruar familjen?
eshte e vertete qe ka plot meshkuj qe tradhetojne, por kur mashkulli tradheton, nga ana ligjore paguan gabimin e bere. humbet shume. humbet shtepine, femijet, shkaterrohet ekonomikisht.
kur eshte femra ajo qe tradheton, ajo nuk paguan per gabimin e bere (flas ne pergjethsi). mban femijet, mban shtepine dhe merr edhe para nga burri.

tradheton burri, paguan burri; tradheton gruaja, paguan perseri burri (dhe nuk flas vetem nga ana ekonomike).

ky eshte realiteti.

----------


## mia@

Po diskutojme Shqiperine. Jashte nuk publikohen lajme kaq banale neper gazeta.

----------


## altint71

Ja dhe gazetaret shqiptar me cfar meren,thashethemet e lagjes! :llafazan: 
Donte thjesht me shtu familjen e shkreta,piu tosto  merni mesim e se ktheheni heret nga puna tel gruan perpara.
Daije Akile-A 
Mos humbni kohe me keto putanate!

----------


## the admiral

> Po diskutojme Shqiperine. Jashte nuk publikohen lajme kaq banale neper gazeta.


jashte publikohen lajme edhe me banale mia.
e ke parasysh ate rastin qe beri xhiron e botes???
burri futet naten ne shtepi me dashnore dhe gjen gruan ne shtrat me 2 meshkuj. nejse.

per rastin ne fjale cila duhet te jete zgjidhja?
gruaja nuk ka te ardhura per te mbijetuar. ajo ka tradhetuar dhe ka shkaterruar familjen.
cfare duhet te ndodhi ne rastin ne fjale?

----------


## Akili-A

> Ja dhe gazetaret shqiptar me cfar meren,thashethemet e lagjes!
> Donte thjesht me shtu familjen e shkreta,piu tosto  merni mesim e se ktheheni heret nga puna tel gruan perpara.
> Daije Akile-A 
> *Mos humbni kohe me keto putanate*!


pse?? na iken treni keshtu???  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## mia@

Cfare te duan te bejne. Nuk do ja zgjidhi problemin as lagja e as gazeta. Ai dhe te doje t'ja fali, s'ja fal dot tani qe e beri publike. Shume e papjekur nga ana e tij. E kthente tek e ema dhe kaq. Nuk ishte nevoja ta merrte vesh tere Shqiperia. I kane kap dhe te tjeret po s'kane bere tellallin neper gazeta. E kane zgjidhur problemin ne menyre private. Ka ndodh nje rast i tille ne lagjen time. As e mora vesh si qysh, vetem nga nje kolege qe kishte hyrje familjare me ta e degjova. Ajo u kthye tek e ema. Femijet i ndane. Pas nje viti ai u martua prape. Ajo? Who cares!!

----------

